# Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM



## Hikari-Alex (12. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich für meinen Teich eine EPDM Folie einschweißen kann, ich verstehe zwar was ich mit dem Primer tun soll, allerdings kapier ich nicht was man mit dem EPDM Tape machen soll??

HHHHHHHHiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllffffffffffffffffffeee:beeten:


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Hi Alex,

schau mal bitte hier

Hab ich übrigens in die Ssssuuuuuucccchhhheeee eingegeben.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Guter Beitrag, aber leider keine Bilder


----------



## Kiki (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Hallo !
Wo ist das Problem ?  Das geht genau so wie einen Fahrradschlauch flicken.  

Ich habe die Folie ausgebreitet und glatt ausgelegt. Dann die zu verklebenden Stellen übereinanderlappen lassen und vorsichtig mit einem Buntstift markiert. Danach wieder zurückschlagen und die Stellen welche verklebt werden sollen vorsichtig mit einem Schleifschwamm angerauht. Dann wird der Primer aufgetragen und gut antrocknen lassen. Jetzt das EPDM Tapeaufkleben, dabei darauf achten das es keine Falten gibt.Jetzt die andere Seite mit dem Primer einstreichen und wieder gut trocknen lassen. Nun die Folie abziehen und die beiden Folien verkleben.  
Wichtig ist nur, daß man die Folie des "Doppelklebers" nur immer so 20cm abzieht und sich Stück für Stück vorarbeitet. Danach alles gut mit einer Tapetenrolle andrücken. ( Wichtig  )
Es hat es eigentlich gut funktioniert bis auf ein paar mini Falten.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Nur für den Fall, dass Du das EPDM-Tape noch nicht gekauft hast. Es gibt auch eine Art der Verbindung von zwei EPDM-Folien, bei der Du ganz auf dieses Band verzichten kannst. So haben wir beim Teichbau in diesem Jahr unsere beiden Bachläufe mit der Folie im Teich verbunden:

Es gibt einen Kleber in einer Kartusche, z.B. von O..e, [DLMURL="http://www.oase-livingwater.com/capps/pdb/details.php?spath=1257&oPath=&display_group=1257&Art_key_art=5353"]siehe hier[/DLMURL]. Zu verklebende Stellen mit Reiniger säubern, zwei paralelle Streifen in 10cm Abstand aufbringen, dazwischen im "Zick-Zack-Muster" einen weiteren Streifen Kleber, beide Folien übereinanderlegen, gut, gleichmässig und mit etwas mehr Druck andrücken. Danach 24 Stunden trocknen lassen .... fertig.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Hallo, das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Allerdings habe ich noch keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit dem verkleben der Folie machen soll, mein Teich ist 4eckig 4m x 5m x 1,70tief, wie kann ich da die Folie in die Ecken rein kleben????? 

 
Hier ein Bild, um sich das besser vorzustellen, leider ist es das einzige was ich im Rohzustand noch habe.


Was haltet ihr von 1mm PVC Folie statt EPDM????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

1mm PVC ist doch völlig OK. Als ich meinen Teich vergrössert habe, stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung: Kleben oder Neu. Ich hab dann lieber 78 m2 neue Folie gekauft. War mir einfach sicherer.

EPDM ist für mich nicht zu bezahlen.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Hikari-Alex (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie verschweißen EPDM*

Bei mir sind es ca 50m2 und das macht doch einiges aus.
Da ich sowieso alles gemauert habe, muss es ja eigentlich nichts halten, nur dicht sein, (mehr will ich doch gar nicht) dass es im Moment ja nicht ist 

Außerdem hab ich etwas schi... EPDM zu verlegen, bei PVC glaub ich kann ich mir besser helfen, da ich diese bei meinem anderen Teich auch schon verlegt habe, jedoch nicht an senkrechten Wänden!!!!! Das wird mein Problem


----------

